# Favorites/Sleepers



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This is very simple. Ignoring all brackets just give me 5 teams who are #1, #2, #3 seeds that could win it all and 5 teams that are anything lower that could be N.C. State

*Favorites* 
Duke
Connecticut
Pittsburgh
Texas
Kentucky

*Sleepers* 
Georgia Tech
Xavier
Providence
Michigan State
Arizona


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Duke 
Texas
UConn
Cincy
Okie State

DePaul
W. Michigan
Murray State
Nevada
BYU


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Missouri is a big-time sleeper IMO, if they get in...they're as talented as anyone in the country...


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

North Carolina is my sleeper, if Roy can get that team to play any defense, than they can go all the way. They have more talent than anyone out there.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> North Carolina is my sleeper, if Roy can get that team to play any defense, than they can go all the way. They have more talent than anyone out there.


And no bench...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Duke
Oklahoma State
Pittsburgh
UConn
Kentucky

Maryland


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

my sleeper is UAB


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> And no bench...


And that's why there a sleeper...not a favorite


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> my sleeper is UAB


They have a playing style so good that they might make the Sweet 16, maybe the elite 8. Nobody can keep up with them.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think G. Tech as a 3 seed can be a sleeper.

I like Michigan State.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> And no bench...


DUKE


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

* First Round Sleepers - 11 Seeds and beyond*

East Tennessee St 13
Murray St 12
Manhattan 12
Western Mighican 11


* Lowest Seeds to make round of 16 *
Murray St 12
Nevada 10
Alabama 8
Memphis 7

* Lowest Seeds to make round of 8 *
Syracuse 5
Wake Forest 4

* Lowest Seeds to make Final Four *
Georgia Tech 3
Pitt 3


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I like Syracuse beating Stanford. But I like ETSU instead of Murray State. My sleeper team is DePaul. I think they can beat both Dayton and UCONN, and it's not a given UConn is gonna beat Vermont. Okafor and Villanueva are struggling with injuries and Vermont has a nice inside-outside combination in Coppenrath and Carrantine(I think that's his name).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> I like Syracuse beating Stanford. But I like ETSU instead of Murray State. My sleeper team is DePaul. I think they can beat both Dayton and UCONN, and it's not a given UConn is gonna beat Vermont. Okafor and Villanueva are struggling with injuries and Vermont has a nice inside-outside combination in Coppenrath and Carrantine(I think that's his name).


uconn beat pitt with okafor and villanueva struggling with injuries. even though vermont has a good inside player, i doubt he is better than troutman and taft from pitt. if uconn can beat them, they can definately beat vermont without a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Connecticut scares me. I wanna pick them since they are the most talented, but they've been inconsistent all year albeit to some good teams. They probably should've lost if Pitt doesn't go ice cold and with Okafor and Villanueva struggling, they could be in trouble. I'm not picking them to lose to Vermont, I'm just saying its a possibility. I definitely think DePaul/Dayton beats them though.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I see BYU beating Syracuse in the first round, Rafael Araujo will cause big problems for the Orangemen. Remember this team beat OK State early in the season.

I also see Manhattan beating Florida, and Western Michigan beating Vanderbilt.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Missouri is a big-time sleeper IMO, if they get in...they're as talented as anyone in the country...


]

well they did not got in.

too bad, so sad


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> * Lowest Seeds to make round of 16 *
> ...


I am pretty lucky so far. I wish I did not take Murray St - I changed my mind on them on Wednesday (after learning of the arrests), but my brackets had already been submitted.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Well, I Was right on NEvada, not so much on others. Didnt know the matchups.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Connecticut scares me. I wanna pick them since they are the most talented, but they've been inconsistent all year albeit to some good teams. They probably should've lost if Pitt doesn't go ice cold and with Okafor and Villanueva struggling, they could be in trouble. I'm not picking them to lose to Vermont, I'm just saying its a possibility. I definitely think DePaul/Dayton beats them though.


Wow, you're a moron.


----------

